# Fall/Winter Jonboat Club



## Steve78 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm looking to get a fall/winter jonboat series going this year, figured now is the time to get the word out and see what kind of response we get. I fish High Voltage Bass Anglers Jon boat club and a few of us have talked about this. I know alot of people deerhunt during this time, but for us who are not in a tree every single weekend, why not fish?? Looking to fish the lakes here is north ga and here are the ones I have in mind, Varner, Black Shoals, Yargo, Horton, Stn Mtn (if we can get approval), maybe Lathem and Tribble Mill (depending on what kind of turnout we get for this club, can't fit too many people on such a little lake) Once the ball gets rolling we can add or substract, this is just what I have in mind. Start fishing 1st weekend in October and fish every two weeks, working around holidays of course. This may even include a 2-day event Friday and Saturday after Thanksgiving while the wives and girlfriends are out shopping. Club fee of $20 to cover any club costs and have a fish off at the end of the season for top 5 with a drawing for fish off lake. Point system will be discussed once we have enough people committed to vote on including schedule and rules. Post here or Pm me to let me know if interested.


----------



## bone_collector_20 (Jul 13, 2009)

*fall/winter*

Hey Steve you can count us in.  We are team 40.


----------



## Duffman3746 (Jul 13, 2009)

sounds good count me in.


----------



## JarheadDad (Jul 13, 2009)

Saturdays or Sundays?


----------



## Steve78 (Jul 13, 2009)

Every other Saturday starting with first Saturday in October.


----------



## JarheadDad (Jul 13, 2009)

I'll make as many as I can but I can't take off too many Saturdays. Probably do the close ones i.e. Varner, Black Shoals, Stn Mtn, and Tribble Mill. 

Man, can you put more than three boats on Tribble Mill? Heh!


----------



## Steve78 (Jul 14, 2009)

bump


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 14, 2009)

Id be interested, Do i still fall in the jonboat class


----------



## senko77 (Jul 14, 2009)

Most definitely in.  This would work way better with my schedule.  Make sure to go to Black Shoals a lot!!!


----------



## dzafer (Jul 14, 2009)

Count on me 2


----------



## Steve78 (Jul 15, 2009)

Bugpac said:


> Id be interested, Do i still fall in the jonboat class



Jonboat or whatever you want to fish out of, as long as its legal for the lake we're fishing.


----------



## A Crappie Fisherman (Jul 15, 2009)

steve, start working on black shoals & the big rock for approval. they are great winter lakes. i hope you can get this thing going. you already have me in bone collector is my net man


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 15, 2009)

Count me in then...


----------



## Steve78 (Jul 16, 2009)

We're going to start looking into building a website today. I really hope to this does well. I'm going to wait a couple weeks and then start making a scedule once we get enough people to help with their input. If we start a club, its up to everyone to have a say in things.


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 16, 2009)

Steve78 said:


> We're going to start looking into building a website today. I really hope to this does well. I'm going to wait a couple weeks and then start making a scedule once we get enough people to help with their input. If we start a club, its up to everyone to have a say in things.



Need help on the website I am game...


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll be there.We are almost done with the website.


----------



## bone_collector_20 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Website*

Is the website finished yet?


----------



## Steve78 (Jul 17, 2009)

Pretty much, still working some things out on it. All it is right now really is a main page, we will all meet up around 1st of August and discuss club rules, schedule, etc, and then really finish the site.


----------



## Steve78 (Jul 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## gcpd957 (Jul 23, 2009)

Im definately interested in this, i've been looking for a Jon Club for the longest time.  Where do i sign up? Im running a Troller only does that qualify me?


----------



## Steve78 (Jul 23, 2009)

gcpd957 said:


> Im definately interested in this, i've been looking for a Jon Club for the longest time.  Where do i sign up? Im running a Troller only does that qualify me?



Not quite what you mean by troller only, but most lakes we fish are all electric except Yargo and Stn Mtn if they make the schedule. I will be setting up a meeting to discuss schedule, rules etc for around early to mid august. I will post the time and place before Monday. We have a website, just not ready to throw the address out yet, because its not yet completed to our satifaction, hopefully we will have this by the end of the weekend also.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jul 23, 2009)

Will this be a single angler trail as mentioned in the past,or have you decided to make this a team tournament series?

We still have quite a few events remaining with Lil' Water Bassin' and The Jonboat Bassin' League during the proposed date spread of the new series that you are working on,but I'll try to make a couple of your events Steve.

The Only Thing That I Hunt during the winter months is HAWGZ.


----------



## Steve78 (Jul 23, 2009)

This will be the basic 2 man team unless some people want to fish solo. I hope you will be able to make a few Hawghunna, we may add a lake or 2 on the southside, hopefully Horton for sure.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jul 23, 2009)

HIGH FALLS


----------



## Steve78 (Jul 24, 2009)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> HIGH FALLS



Yeah, I've heard about you and high falls.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jul 24, 2009)

I AIN'T NOBODY,

High Falls could be a good draw for you in this area is what I'm referring to.Derek Snider would be a threat though,if he is not hugged up to a tree looking for horns on that date.


----------



## Steve78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Here is the website we got going for those that want to see it. Just be aware that everything on there is not finished, and what is on there is not set in stone. We have a forum on there so feel free to use it if you want. Once we have our meeting in a few weeks we will finish the site and start looking to the beginning of the season in early october.

http://coldwaterbassclub.webs.com/

If anyone has anyone questions, just let me know.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jul 26, 2009)

Site has a great look Steve,good job.

P.S.....J.W Smith would be great to add to your schedule,but they shut down for the winter on the last day of October


----------



## slingshot86 (Jul 26, 2009)

Terry, please. not a threat ? ( i believe the term is " constant threat ")  ive donated to your cause all too often. but its always a pleasure.


----------



## J.Reed (Jul 27, 2009)

Steve,  count me and Joe in (Team 14 HVBA).
JR


----------



## bigbarrow (Jul 28, 2009)

Count me in can fish most of the tounaments but will have a new baby in October and work some weekends..


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 28, 2009)

I am in for sure, Just need to find me a partner


----------



## Steve78 (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks like we are gonna have our meeting a week from Monday @7:30 at Journeys End in Loganville. Let me know (PM) if you plan to attend. I gotta check with them this weekend to make sure we can use the banquet room, so this is not 100% definate.


----------



## Steve78 (Jul 31, 2009)

Got the meeting set up, 7:30 PM, on Mon Aug 10th @ Journey's End in Loganville on the hill behind Chick Fil A in the Publix shopping center, I got a private room reserved so we can eat, set a schedule for our inaugural season and set the rules. This is a definate, made the reservations tonite.


----------



## J RAY (Aug 1, 2009)

See ya there


----------



## DAWG1419 (Aug 4, 2009)

We will be there Monday night. I think the pratt is riding with me


----------



## A Crappie Fisherman (Aug 4, 2009)

looking forward to it


----------



## ugabowhunter (Aug 4, 2009)

Steve, I'll be sure my Dad is aware of this. Even though I can't make all of them, my Dad might just want to fish with y'all even if his netman (me) is not there. 

Could you please consider leaving the Saturday after Thanksgiving open? I'd like to do another Yargo tx that day like we have the past two years.

See ya at Stone Mtn,
Robby


----------



## Cameron197 (Aug 7, 2009)

Bugpac said:


> I am in for sure, Just need to find me a partner


PM me if your looking for a partner.

Steve, it looks like I will make it Monday night, Might have to leave a little early to get to work by 9:30,  but should be there. Always looking for an excuse to eat at Journeys End LOL.

Just got to boat back and getting her ready now that I have gotten rid of the Ex-wife.

Cameron


----------



## Bugpac (Aug 7, 2009)

Ill be there Monday night, Well talk then...


----------



## DOBCAngler (Aug 9, 2009)

I won't be able to make it on Monday but count me in for most of them for sure.  From what you have said there shouldn't be any conflicts but DOBC starts it's season in September and being in charge I have to make all the tournaments.


----------



## Steve78 (Aug 10, 2009)

See everyone at the meeting tonite.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Aug 10, 2009)

see ya there stevo78


----------



## Steve78 (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, we had our meeting tonite and our season is set. It will open up on Sept. 26th at Lake Varner and conclude on Jan.23rd @ Hard Labor Creek with a 2 day top 10 fish off on Jan.30th 2010 at 2 lakes to be determined at a later date. We will fish Varner, Black Shoals, Horton, Lathem, Yargo and Stn Mtn for a total of 9 tournaments this season. I'm looking forward to the upcoming season and encourage everyone who's interested to join us. Schedule, rules etc will be posted on our website this week. Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Aug 11, 2009)

The schedule is up Steve

http://coldwaterbassclub.webs.com/


----------



## Steve78 (Aug 11, 2009)

I emailed the contacts for Stone Mountain and Black Shoals for approval last night after the meeting, so hopefully I'll hear back from them in a few days and everything will be set.


----------



## Bugpac (Aug 11, 2009)

Can you email right now for permission on both of them for the Fish Off, even if they aren't drawn?


----------



## Steve78 (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought about that today, but figured I would tackle that a little later in the season. The way I look at it, there's not gonna be alot of boats for the fish-off anyhow.


----------



## Steve78 (Aug 13, 2009)

For the people who attended the meeting Monday and helped set our 2009/2010 schedule, we have our 1st conflict and I am just giving everyone a heads up. Stone Mountain may not be able to approve our dates because our 2 dates of Oct 17th and Nov.27 fall on 2 of their busiest holiday events. I told the person I am in contact with that we could switch the October date with our Horton date of Nov. 14th, and moving the Thanksgiving date to one of the 3 Jan. dates we have. Hopefully it will get approved with the current dates, I hope to know next week. Black Shoals still hasn't gotten back with me yet.


----------



## Steve78 (Aug 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## gaoutdoorsman21 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Interested*

I would be interested in that, but can anyone join or do you have to already have a team?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Aug 20, 2009)

Anyone can join.


----------



## Steve78 (Aug 20, 2009)

gaoutdoorsman21 said:


> I would be interested in that, but can anyone join or do you have to already have a team?



Anyone can join as long as you have a boat, you can fish solo or as a team. I wasn't sure if your talking about a non-boater set-up.


----------



## Bugpac (Aug 20, 2009)

Ga, I am looking for a partner if interested... Pm me..


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## Steve78 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just wanted everyone interested in our new club to know that Lawdog1 of Woody's is donating some prize packs for every tournament and a special grand prize for our fish off. Be sure to check out www.boggycreekoutdoors.net for your hunting and fishing needs.


----------



## Lawdog1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Steve we are looking forward to it.  Our on-line store will be opening soon so stay tuned...........


----------



## Steve78 (Aug 25, 2009)

bump


----------



## DAWG1419 (Aug 26, 2009)

Cold Water Bass Club will be at the Social Circle Fair, Sept.8-12. We will be raising money for a set of scales and end of the year trophies. CWBC will also have a drawing for a $200 gift card. Tickets for the drawing will be available at the fair for $1.00 each. The winner will be drawn Saturday, September 12, at 5:00pm at the fair. The winner will be posted at our booth. We will also post the winner  on our website. If you can not make it to the fair, you can contact someone via email, coldwaterbassclub@yahoo.com to purchase tickets. Our website can be found at http://coldwaterbassclub.webs.com/. We look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't know what scale you guys have in mind,but L.W.B just got new ones and Steve 78 was asking where I got our current set .

They cost $166.00 new,I'll sell the set that we are currently using to you guys for $100.00,or you may want to check out the link provided below.

There is nothing wrong with the scales,I have been promising our club the new set that we just got for quite some time now ..... and I finally came through.

Lil' Water Bassin's new scales (357 System with 4" LED Remote with wireless radio hub,tri-pod,weigh-in basket,and stabilizer plate),very nice system.

http://www.tournamentscales.com/products.php?cat=24

This system will be dedicated to the Members of the L.W.B 2005 J-BAIT Club Championship Team on Oct. 9th 2009 @ This year's Jonboat - Bass Anglers Invitational Tournament.


----------



## Steve78 (Aug 26, 2009)

That is the exact same set we are looking at getting. I really like the setup of those scales. I have asked around about a couple used sets, but now through a couple sponsors and some fund raising we got going on, it looks like we will be able to afford a brand new set. If something falls through I will definately get back with ya.


----------



## Steve78 (Sep 1, 2009)

bump


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Sep 1, 2009)

Did you get permission to fish Stone Mountain Lake,or did that date move to High Falls?


----------



## Steve78 (Sep 1, 2009)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Did you get permission to fish Stone Mountain Lake,or did that date move to High Falls?



No, not yet, and I'm starting to get a little impatient with them, its been 3 weeks since the person in charge of that stuff told me she would get back with me.


----------



## Steve78 (Sep 9, 2009)

For those of you in the Social Circle area, we are at the fair all week selling drinks and raffle tix for a $200 Visa gift card. Come out and visit, we(DAWG1419 and his better half, and me) got room under the tent to talk fishing over a cold bottle of coke.  We are beside the bumper cars in front of the carousel. We are trying to raise $$$ for club scales and what nots.


----------



## Lawdog1 (Sep 9, 2009)

Steve it was good to get out tonight at the fair and see you and meet some of the guys. Just let me know what ever you need and I'll help as much as possible.


----------



## Steve78 (Sep 9, 2009)

You will definately be hearing from me and the guys alot I'm sure. Appreciate everything your doing for us.


----------



## Steve78 (Sep 14, 2009)

Our dates at Stone Mtn were not approved, we may be able to get in a tournament on January 23rd. Waiting back on Bear Creek to see if they are going to allow us a tournament out there this fall.
For those of you that have not saw our schedule or website here it is http://coldwaterbassclub.webs.com/


----------



## A Crappie Fisherman (Sep 22, 2009)

Steve,I will be at varner sat. Who else is fishing? Hope we have A good turnout.


----------



## Steve78 (Sep 22, 2009)

Saturday can't get here fast enough. I am really looking forward to it. Varner has been hot, should be some really good sacks weighed in on our brand new scales.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Sep 23, 2009)

I heard that a couple of the L.W.B teams are planning to fish with ya'll,as for me ...... I will be courting my lovely wife this weekend.

I'll be at Varner next weekend for the Jr. Bass Busters tourney as a guide


----------



## Steve78 (Sep 23, 2009)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> I heard that a couple of the L.W.B teams are planning to fish with ya'll,as for me ...... I will be courting my lovely wife this weekend.
> 
> I'll be at Varner next weekend for the Jr. Bass Busters tourney as a guide



Good, Right now it looks like we will be adding a second date at Horton, due to Stone Mtn denying our dates. Keep an eye on the schedule @ http://coldwaterbassclub.webs.com/


----------



## DOBCAngler (Sep 23, 2009)

Bear creek has a 16-22 slot limit according to the DNR website.  You might want to check into that.  That would make for one frustrating tournament.  

Here is the link in case anybody hasn't seen it.  Great for a trophy lake but not for a tournament.
http://www.georgiawildlife.org/documentdetail.aspx?docid=7&pageid=3&category=

See everyone on Saturday.


----------



## Steve78 (Sep 24, 2009)

It could be frustrating but very interesting too.


----------



## DOBCAngler (Sep 24, 2009)

I wouldn't have a problem with it but turnout might suffer.  I would cry everytime I threw a 3 lber back.  lol  The fish stories that would be told at the ramp would be great.


----------



## Bugpac (Sep 24, 2009)

That slot limit is a joke, Id return them to the water after they got weighed..


----------



## DOBCAngler (Sep 24, 2009)

With a tournament going on I can promise you DNR would be there to verify the length ont he fish.  The fine isn't worth participating in the tournament.  I like the slot limit as long as it's enforced.  It keeps people from taking the quality fish out of the lake.  I would love to see the lake catch and release only during 6 months of the year.


----------



## Steve78 (Sep 24, 2009)

Bugpac said:


> That slot limit is a joke, Id return them to the water after they got weighed..



Old green pants could care less if you were going to return them after weigh in, can't be in the livewell at all. That would work the same as a short fish penalty come weigh in.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Sep 25, 2009)

2 HORTON EVENTS? I CAN LIVE WITH THAT 

BUT,WHAT IF YOU GUYS WERE TO BE INVITED TO THE 2010 J-BAIT ON HIGH FALLS ?

WHY DOES EVERYONE NOT WANT TO COMPETE ON THIS FANTASTIC BASS FISHERY ? 

JUST SOME FAT TO CHEW ON ..... H.F IS USUALLY ON OF THE BEST DRAWS OF THE YEAR .


----------



## Bugpac (Sep 25, 2009)

It is just a long ways in the winter time if you ask me... Horton is gonna be a long haul for me...


----------



## DOBCAngler (Sep 25, 2009)

I would be all for High Falls.  I actually just found some old pictures from 17 or 18 years ago from High Falls.  Definitely some nice fish in that lake.  I haven't been there since those pictures.  lol  It is a haul from north Atlanta for most I would agree but I am used to travelling 3+ hours for tournaments so bring it on.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Sep 25, 2009)

In my honest opinion,High Falls is probably closer than Horton for most of the guys up on the North side .... and H.F fishes much,much better as far as the lay out of the lake and quality of bass within them.


----------



## Steve78 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Terry, I'll put H.F. on the schedule if you will fish with me. I've never seen the lake and since your so good why not let me be your net man. lol


----------



## Bugpac (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry Steve, I already asked first,   L M A O  ... J/K


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Sep 25, 2009)

First off,

I never claimed to be good on High Falls or any other lake .... a blind squirrel can find a nut every now and again.

Secondly,

I just believe that High Falls lake offers a lot more options than does Lake Horton (which has maybe 4 community holes that 10 boats will circle).

Steve,

You guys make your schedule based on what lakes your members want to fish,I may not get to fish any of the events .... I'm just ribbin' at ya a lil'.

I would be glad to get in tha boat with Bugpac or Yourself,but I just can't commit to any more events right now ...... I still got the J-BAIT,L.W.B Big Bass Championship,L.W.B Angler Of The Year Championship,and 1 more Jonboat Bassin' League event on my plate for this year.

I may get in the boat with Bugpac in a few weeks when y'all come to Horton ......Since he was the 1st to beg

J.K ...... TVD


----------



## Steve78 (Sep 25, 2009)

I know, I was just kiddin with ya. A couple guys are saying they would like to fish High Falls, I've never seen the lake myself. But I never will see it if I don't fish it. We still have one more open date for the 1st day of our 2 day. Thats what we are trying to decide on now, Stone Mtn really messed our schedule up with the denial of our dates.  My partner is going to miss half the season due to deer hunting. So I'll have a spot open in the boat for you or anyone else who wants to fish H.F., if it makes the schedule.


----------



## Bugpac (Sep 25, 2009)

Could be very interesting and level the playing field? Plus we could take a Monday trip...  Id haul my boat down there no problem...


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Sep 25, 2009)

Steve/Bugpac,

             I'll be glad to show y'all around a lil' at High Falls sometime if you would like.Trust me,you will really like the lay out of this lake....whether we catch any bass or not.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...3.204151,-84.036827&spn=0.01975,0.045447&z=15


----------



## Steve78 (Sep 25, 2009)

If it ends up on our schedule, we will definately have to do that.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Sep 26, 2009)

Congrats on having 16 boats show up for your inaugural event,seems as though you guys had a great idea in starting the Cold Water Bass Club and have went in the right direction on promoting it. 

Good Luck and I hope to join you guys soon.


----------



## Bugpac (Sep 26, 2009)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Congrats on having 16 boats show up for your inaugural event,seems as though you guys had a great idea in starting the Cold Water Bass Club and have went in the right direction on promoting it.
> 
> Good Luck and I hope to join you guys soon.



14 boats 26 guys...


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Sep 26, 2009)

I have heard that R.J & B.V.D got 2nd,but no news on who won?


----------



## Bugpac (Sep 26, 2009)

I got there picture... But I don't know there names...


----------



## Bugpac (Sep 26, 2009)

Our Inaugural event winners..


----------



## Steve78 (Sep 26, 2009)

John Reed and Joe Bova won with over 15 pounds. I am having computer problems and they r not posted yet.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Sep 27, 2009)

Steve78 said:


> John Reed and Joe Bova won with over 15 pounds. I am having computer problems and they r not posted yet.



Congrats to Team Ultimate Bunk Boards.

http://www.ultimatebunkboards.com/index.html


----------



## Steve78 (Oct 5, 2009)

Check out our sponsor Boggy Creek Outdoors online store, he has it up and running.www.boggycreekoutdoors.net. Super guy to do business with!!


----------



## russ010 (Oct 5, 2009)

I wish I could fish with y'all... I"m going to fish Lathem with Bugpac though if he still has a seat open. I'd like to meet everybody so you atleast know somebody associated with the BANG club.

Good job getting this club going too - looks like you've got a good group of guys fishing

'
**EDIT**

on another note - boggy creek has got the cheapest price on the Skeet Reese Revo reel - $239 with free shipping. I haven't found it cheaper than that anywhere and I'm definitely going to buy another (or 3) from them. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 5, 2009)

Im looking forward to it Russ, You wernt suppose to tell tho, Your the Secret Weapon...


----------



## Steve78 (Oct 5, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I wish I could fish with y'all... I"m going to fish Lathem with Bugpac though if he still has a seat open. I'd like to meet everybody so you atleast know somebody associated with the BANG club.
> 
> Good job getting this club going too - looks like you've got a good group of guys fishing
> 
> ...



Looking forward to seeing you and hopefully a few other BANG guys @ Lathem. Your welcome on the link, share it with others. Lawdog1 is the man to contact if you have any questions.


----------



## A Crappie Fisherman (Oct 10, 2009)

Steve, good job on the first tx at Varner. we will see you at Horton.Looking forward to the whole season.


----------



## Steve78 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks to everyone that showed up at Lake Horton yesterday, ended up with a better turnout than Varner with 15 boats, enjoyed meeting some of you southside guys. Congrats to the winners Ricky Hightower and Shane Bridges on a cold windy day.


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 18, 2009)

Steve78 said:


> Thanks to everyone that showed up at Lake Horton yesterday, ended up with a better turnout than Varner with 15 boats, enjoyed meeting some of you southside guys. Congrats to the winners Ricky Hightower and Shane Bridges on a cold windy day.



What were the weights?Overall results.


----------



## Shane B. (Oct 18, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> What were the weights?Overall results.


Chris I think we had 12.10.


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 18, 2009)

Shane B. said:


> Chris I think we had 12.10.



Congrats to you and ricky.....I tried to make it.


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 18, 2009)

Shane, you gonna fish with us some more this yr? Next trip is Black Schoals..


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 18, 2009)

I got to brag a little, even tho I only had 2.44, I did weigh in my first tournament fish ever at Horton, It felt really good not to zero, I have only been fishing seriously since August, I have learned a ton from fishing weekends with Gabigdon, Dawg, Steve78, Doc Savage, and the list goes on. Looks like I got a secret partner for Black Schoals now as well...  Well find out at 6:30 am Oct 31'st.. I have been pleasured to meet everyone, I have fished with at Coldwaterclub, and personally, There is a great group of guys on here.. Look forward to a great season.. May get in on the Highvoltage club come spring as well... My wife thinks I am nuts, Fish fish and more fish, lol...


----------



## Steve78 (Oct 18, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> What were the weights?Overall results.



You can see the full results on our website
http://coldwaterbassclub.webs.com/


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Oct 18, 2009)

Congrats to Shane and Ricky on a blustery day on the water.

Jr. and I enjoyed ourselves while competing against the cold water guys,and what a thrill to get Jr. back into the boat with me.

P.S .... Steve Broadwell www.bcrods.com builds one killer crankin' stick fellaz,I've put 3 rattle bait fish in the box already with it.


----------



## coreyj (Oct 18, 2009)

congrats to the winners. I got a chance to meet some of you yesterday and enjoyed fishing with all of you. That was my first tournament i ever fished and even though i only had 3.4lbs i had a great time.


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 18, 2009)

Corey, it was good to meet you, I was the guy next to ya in the boat ramp in the blue van, Look forward to seeing you more with us...


----------



## Shane B. (Oct 18, 2009)

Bugpac said:


> I got to brag a little, even tho I only had 2.44, I did weigh in my first tournament fish ever at Horton, It felt really good not to zero, I have only been fishing seriously since August, I have learned a ton from fishing weekends with Gabigdon, Dawg, Steve78, Doc Savage, and the list goes on. Looks like I got a secret partner for Black Schoals now as well...  Well find out at 6:30 am Oct 31'st.. I have been pleasured to meet everyone, I have fished with at Coldwaterclub, and personally, There is a great group of guys on here.. Look forward to a great season.. May get in on the Highvoltage club come spring as well... My wife thinks I am nuts, Fish fish and more fish, lol...


As far as I know I will be there Bugpac, unless something crazy happens to my schedule between now and then.


----------



## coreyj (Oct 18, 2009)

Bugpac said:


> Corey, it was good to meet you, I was the guy next to ya in the boat ramp in the blue van, Look forward to seeing you more with us...



thanks, i plan to fish some of the other tourney's that ya'll have on the schedule.


----------



## russ010 (Oct 19, 2009)

hey corey, how's that boat working out for ya??

Congrats to all the guys who stormed the winds/weather saturday morning. Wish I could have been out there with ya


----------



## Steve78 (Oct 24, 2009)

Who all plans to make it out next Saturday at Black Shoals?? The gates are supposed to open early for us next week. So be there early.


----------



## A Crappie Fisherman (Oct 29, 2009)

Steve, I talked to Bill he will open by 6:00. We will see you there. Who else is fishing Sat.


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 29, 2009)

I wont be at black Schoals Saturday, But will be at Latham on the 14th. Good luck to everyone.....

Edit: Change of plans, see you in the AM...


----------



## jusdonaldson (Oct 30, 2009)

I'll be there


----------



## Steve78 (Oct 30, 2009)

Just want to say thanks to Triton Mike and Hawghunna for their support of Coldwater Bass Club by donating baits for our end of the year awards and fish off. HAWGHUNNA is donating some jigs for the biggest fish of the year. And Triton Mike is donating a couple Bull Shads to be awarded by a method to be decided later. Thanks guys!!


----------



## Steve78 (Oct 31, 2009)

Had another great turnout today at Black Shoals. Ricky Johnson and Brandon Hightower whopped some butt today with over 18 pounds on a lake they never have seen before. Congrats guys, ya'll lilwaterbassin guys are puttin it on us. 2 tournaments in a row. I'll put up a few pics tomorrow.


----------



## J RAY (Oct 31, 2009)

Steve78 said:


> Just want to say thanks to Triton Mike and Hawghunna for their support of Coldwater Bass Club by donating baits for our end of the year awards and fish off. HAWGHUNNA is donating some jigs for the biggest fish of the year. And Triton Mike is donating a couple Bull Shads to be awarded by a method to be decided later. Thanks guys!!



You said it steve a big thanks to Triton Mike and Terry Lee.  This is a great club and hope to see some of the B.A.N.G. guys up @ Lathem in two weeks.


----------



## Shane B. (Nov 1, 2009)

Steve78 said:


> Had another great turnout today at Black Shoals. Ricky Johnson and Brandon Hightower whopped some butt today with over 18 pounds on a lake they never have seen before. Congrats guys, ya'll lilwaterbassin guys are puttin it on us. 2 tournaments in a row. I'll put up a few pics tomorrow.


That was a killer sack that Ricky and Brandon brought in, but it really didn't suprise me that much because Ricky is an awesome deep water fisherman on any lake and Brandon is the best young fisherman that I know right now.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 1, 2009)

Shane B. said:


> That was a killer sack that Ricky and Brandon brought in, but it really didn't suprise me that much because Ricky is an awesome deep water fisherman on any lake and Brandon is the best young fisherman that I know right now.



Look at who BVD's mentor is ...... TVD,And look at the embroidery work on his lucky fishin' hat (He is a Constant Threat)

Brandon is truly a great young angler,and a beast of a partner......Congrats guys,THAT'S A MEAN SACK,ANYWHERE,ANYTIME.

P.S.....That team took second at y'all's first event


----------



## brandon hightower (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks to all you guys i had a great time yesterday i really enjoy fishin coldwaters tournys. thanks for the congrats and  thanks TVD  i really enjoy fishin with you its always a great trip, and you as well SHANE thanks for the compliments you are a great friend.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 1, 2009)

Just kiddin' in the post above Brandon,I know that your dad has spent many hours with you and your brother in the outdoors ...... and it truly shows,that your dad is your real hero ...... as he should be.


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 2, 2009)

Here is a pic of Brandon and Ricky's big sack of fish. I'll put more up later, just haven't had time,


----------



## russ010 (Nov 2, 2009)

J RAY said:


> You said it steve a big thanks to Triton Mike and Terry Lee.  This is a great club and hope to see some of the B.A.N.G. guys up @ Lathem in two weeks.



Well, it looks like I might be the only BANG guy up there fishing with y'all. Other guys don't want to spend the money to only fish the one tournament, and I can't really blame them, but I'll be there. Might get one or two to show up at weigh-in, but we'll just have to wait and see.

Congrats on that sack guys - that is a goooooood'un!


----------



## TJBassin (Nov 2, 2009)

Good looking sack of fish. Ricky and Brandon will be a force to be reckoned with next year. Congradulations to the both of yall.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 3, 2009)

TJBassin said:


> Good looking sack of fish. Ricky and Brandon will be a force to be reckoned with next year. Congradulations to the both of yall.



TJBassin',are you and Jigman coming back out to help L.W.B deal with those 2,along with Meason & Derek next year.

By the way,our banquet is the 1st weekend in December.

SORRY GUYS,not meaning to HI-JACK tha thread


----------



## Berreta SP 687 (Nov 3, 2009)

*jon boat bass club*

Hi I'm Robert.  I've been looking for info on a jon boat club in my area.  
I live in Loganville and fish Black Shoals, and Lake Varner.  I would like to get some info from you concerning the club.  Thanks: Robert


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 3, 2009)

http://coldwaterbassclub.webs.com/ you will find the rules etc here..


----------



## TJBassin (Nov 4, 2009)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> TJBassin',are you and Jigman coming back out to help L.W.B deal with those 2,along with Meason & Derek next year.
> 
> By the way,our banquet is the 1st weekend in December.
> 
> SORRY GUYS,not meaning to HI-JACK tha thread



Talked to Phillip today. We are going to probaly fish some.


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 6, 2009)

Got a seminar in the works with a few people. Triton Mike came to me with this idea of a seminar probably sometime after Christmas. Triton Mike putting on a seminar on Dobyns rods,http://www.dobynsrods.com and offering these rods at a deep discount for attendees. Boggy Creek Outdoors will be there and he has some anglers from the Stren/FLW series that may be able to attend as well, and maybe do part of the seminar on crankbaits specifically Suddeth Crank baits. This is in the early stages, so keep an eye out on this post. Once the ball gets rolling a new thread will probably be started. This is really aimed toward the jonboat anglers, but all are welcomed to attend. Let us know if your interested.


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 13, 2009)

Here is our logo, JRAY and his wife designed for us. We will start selling hats shortly, and maybe decals. They are still working on the color. What do ya'll think??


----------



## bone_collector_20 (Nov 13, 2009)

*logo*

Looks good.  Let us know when hats and decals are ready.  Good job Jeremy and wife.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 13, 2009)

Steve78 said:


> Here is our logo, JRAY and his wife designed for us. We will start selling hats shortly, and maybe decals. They are still working on the color. What do ya'll think??



Very clever design that Jeremy and his wife have came up with for the Cold Water Bass Club Logo.I like it.


----------



## russ010 (Nov 13, 2009)

I like the logo man - that is NICE~!

Let me know if you need to talk to anybody about getting stickers made - as well as hats... I know a few people


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 13, 2009)

Pretty cool(pun intended)Neat lookin' patch.


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 13, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I like the logo man - that is NICE~!
> 
> Let me know if you need to talk to anybody about getting stickers made - as well as hats... I know a few people



I appreciate it Russ, Jeremy and myself should have will be models as well as fishermen tomorrow, his wife is taking care of the hats, and we will be selling them to add a little extra cash into the pot, if everyone likes the look we have. Again I really appreciate it Jeremy, he kinda took this project on themselves. She has her own embroidering business. I will let everyone know the details on the cost of hats and decals in the next few days.


----------



## lizard drager (Nov 13, 2009)

how many boats yall got commin up tomarrow?


----------



## A Crappie Fisherman (Nov 13, 2009)

we have averaged 14.5 for the first 3 tx.


----------



## lizard drager (Nov 13, 2009)

see yall in the morning.


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 13, 2009)

Looking forward to it Lizard Dragger.  Always a pleasure to meet new peep..


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 13, 2009)

The 2 L.W.B Reps. should be checking into their rooms right about now.

Shane & Ricky and also Ricky & Brandon will be there.


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 13, 2009)

Looking forward to it


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats to the lilwater guys, Ricky Johnson and Brandon Hightower again, thats 2 outta 4 butt whoppins they have put on us, and 3 outta 4 for lilwater as a group. Russ and Lizard Drager, it was good to meet you guys. See everybody at the 2 day!!


----------



## russ010 (Nov 15, 2009)

it was good to meet all of y'all as well. I might have to talk to dale and see if we can't get together to fish a few more of your tourneys... I just don't know if those dates fall on military days for me or not. By the way, Steve I sent ya the pics I snapped - never did get anybody to hold them up, but you can rummage through them and might find something worthwhile

my thoughts and prayers go out to your member who had the mishap out on the water today - I hope all is well and will keep him in my prayers

bugpac - it was good meeting you and trying to put fish in the boat... sorry I couldn't put ya on the fish - just didn't think about going deeper than 25'


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 15, 2009)

Russ, I had a good time fishing with ya regardless of the sack weight, Look forward to fishing with ya some more one day..  Lizard dragger, great to meet you as well..


----------



## RAH (Nov 15, 2009)

Does anyone know how the guy is doing that got sick yesterday? our prayers are also with him and his family and hope him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats to the winners.....what happened to the coldwater member?


----------



## Jim Lee (Nov 15, 2009)

I heard a fire truck miday. Did someone need help?


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 15, 2009)

As soon as I find out exactly what happened and Dan's condition, I will let everyone know, for now keep Dan Brown in your thoughts and prayers to a speedy recovery. Can't really elaborate, because I don't have the facts, just speculation about what happened. Maybe a couple of his friends that frequent this thread will shed some more light if they want to. Gotta be careful about telling someone's medical issues due to privacy issues.


----------



## A Crappie Fisherman (Nov 15, 2009)

Dan had A seizure yesterday while on the water. It was caused by medication he has been taking. He is home today and doing good. Thanks to Brian, Donnie, Steve, and Jeremy for setting the tx aside and helping Dan and Chris when they needed it most. You  guys have all my respect. Bobby


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 15, 2009)

A Crappie Fisherman said:


> Dan had A seizure yesterday while on the water. It was caused by medication he has been taking. He is home today and doing good. Thanks to Brian, Donnie, Steve, and Jeremy for setting the tx aside and helping Dan and Chris when they needed it most. You  guys have all my respect. Bobby



Good deal, glad to hear he is doing ok.


----------



## chris13 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, what Bobby said is correct. Dan did suffer a seizure yesterday, but is home now resting with his family and doing well. I would also like to extend my deepest thanks to Brian, Donnie, Steve and Jeremy for all your help yesterday. That was a very scary experience and I am thankful you guys were there to help.  

Thanks again,
Chris


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 15, 2009)

Glad he is ok.....things like that can be very serious/life threatening.... especially when on the water.Good to know people were able to stay collected and remedy the situation.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 15, 2009)

Good to hear that Dan is doing well.

I would also like to commend those guys that gave their fellow competitor a helping hand,you guys are awesome.


----------



## Shane B. (Nov 15, 2009)

*Good Friends*

Great to hear that Dan is doing better,glad that some of you fellas were close by to lend a hand. There are very few sports that have that kind of people. Way to go guys!


----------



## J RAY (Nov 15, 2009)

chris13 said:


> Yes, what Bobby said is correct. Dan did suffer a seizure yesterday, but is home now resting with his family and doing well. I would also like to extend my deepest thanks to Brian, Donnie, Steve and Jeremy for all your help yesterday. That was a very scary experience and I am thankful you guys were there to help.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Chris



Glad to hear Dan is home with his family and no problem with the help. I'm just glad Brian and Donnie were close enough to see you guys.


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 23, 2009)

Looking forward to the 2-day this weekend, got a ton of stuff to give away, thanks to Lawdog1 @ BoggyCreek Outdoors. 8 prize packs, new baitcaster, culling system, berkely weigh in bags and a few more things.


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 23, 2009)

How do ya'll like these hats??


----------



## lizard drager (Nov 24, 2009)

lookin good:


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice lookin hat,did you order any with closed back instead of mesh?


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah we got some of them too.


----------



## J RAY (Nov 24, 2009)

We can get about any style hat you would like just let us know.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice looking caps fellaz.


----------



## Steve78 (Dec 6, 2009)

Looks like our club name is finally coming into play. Halfway thru the season, I'd call this a success. Thanks to everyone so far for supporting our new club.


----------



## Steve78 (Dec 12, 2009)

Congrats to Jim Lee for winning our Black Shoals tournament with 20.46 pounds. He has the pics, maybe he will post them up here.


----------



## Jim Lee (Dec 13, 2009)

I didn`t thaw out until today! I guess I don`t have sense enough to add pictures.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 13, 2009)

Congrats Jim.....one heck of a solo limit dude.


----------



## T LEE (Dec 13, 2009)

I guess all my training has finally paid off for Jimmy BIG TIME
I think it's time for a promotion to run the front


----------



## Steve78 (Dec 13, 2009)

Here are Jim's pics he emailed me, hope he doesn't mind me posting them up. Congratulations again on one heck of a solo effort. Ted, he may want you to stay home all the time now. He does pretty good netting those fish all by himself. We have watched him do it a couple times. But seriously, hope to see everyone at Varner on the 2nd of January, including you Ted. I think its the hat that did it for him. Yes, Jim there is a Santa Claus...


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 13, 2009)

Congrats Jim, Awesome sack for sure..


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 13, 2009)

Congrats Jim,

I'm glad that I whimped out on showing up,after seeing how you showed out up there last Saturday.

Very impressive,my friend.

Ted,if only you still believed in Santa Clause,big brother might let you take the reins every now and again.


----------



## Steve78 (Dec 13, 2009)

HH, you should have come on out, fishing was actually pretty good if you could stand the cold. Black Shoals is definately a good coldwater lake. I never thought that Black Shoals would have the 2 biggest sacks so far, thats the first 20+ sack I personally have seen from there. Will we see you at Horton in a few weeks??


----------



## T LEE (Dec 14, 2009)

*Jimmy big time*

Terry
I kept telling him to make the blade talk to the fish.
I belive they were listening.
Now if he'll just give me a little help next j bait so sja can be 5 TIME CHAMPS


----------



## russ010 (Dec 15, 2009)

I can sum your total catch up in one word.... WOW!~!

great job man!


----------



## Brine (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice Work, and Congrats.


----------



## Steve78 (Jan 3, 2010)

Here are a couple pics from the freezing tournament yesterday at Varner. Terry Pratt took over big fish for the year with this 7.27 lb hawg, and a pic of the winning sack of 10.04


----------



## T LEE (Jan 4, 2010)

congrats on the win and to mr Pratt on big fish
I'm just now starting to thaw out


----------



## Steve78 (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Brine (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice fish guys...my hands hurt just lookin at yall


----------



## Steve78 (Jan 6, 2010)

Got the email today, Stone Mountain has been approved for our final tournament on 1/23/2010. Finally!!!! Been trying to get this approved since August.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 6, 2010)

Steve78 said:


> Got the email today, Stone Mountain has been approved for our final tournament on 1/23/2010. Finally!!!! Been trying to get this approved since August.



Joffer will be pleased to see this,and everyone is in trouble if the Cigar Man catches wind of a Stone Mouintain Tournament on that date.


----------



## Steve78 (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah, this is the one Joffer wanted to make sure we got approved.


----------



## Steve78 (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats to Bobby Hood ( A Crappie Fisherman)!! on probably the toughest day of fishing I have ever endured. One more tournament and this inaugural season is over.

Here is Bobby, with the lone fish caught all day out of 11 boats at Lake Horton. Congrats again!!


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 17, 2010)

Good job Bobby.Live bait or artificial?


----------



## alvishere (Jan 19, 2010)

Steve78 said:


> Congrats to Bobby Hood ( A Crappie Fisherman)!! on probably the toughest day of fishing I have ever endured. One more tournament and this inaugural season is over.
> 
> Here is Bobby, with the lone fish caught all day out of 11 boats at Lake Horton. Congrats again!!



From what I hear Bobby had a good day!!!!
Made it to Bass Pro yet????


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 20, 2010)

Congrats to Bobby the second single man boat to win this year.


----------



## Steve78 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thats what all the fuss is about?? URGHHHH!!!


----------



## GAbigdon (Jan 26, 2010)

Well it was a great time and some hard fishing. But glad to say that me and my partner DAWG1419 are the first time CHAMPS of ............COLD WATER BASS CLUB. Heres to ya Brian


----------



## Randall (Jan 26, 2010)

*Congrats*

Congrats to GAbigdon and Dawg1419 on being the first Coldwater Bass Club point champions.


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 26, 2010)

GAbigdon said:


> Well it was a great time and some hard fishing. But glad to say that me and my partner DAWG1419 are the first time CHAMPS of ............COLD WATER BASS CLUB. Heres to ya Brian



Congrats to ya both.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks Donnie for your fishing skills.I need one of these guys to be holding a net. lol I'm one heck of a net man


----------



## Brine (Jan 26, 2010)

Congrats guys!


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Jan 26, 2010)

I would like to see some pictures of the boats you guys have. I am thinking of getting one, and would like to shop around if you know what I mean - by looking at what others have to help my decision making.

Thanks.....


----------



## Brine (Jan 26, 2010)

dadsbuckshot said:


> I would like to see some pictures of the boats you guys have. I am thinking of getting one, and would like to shop around if you know what I mean - by looking at what others have to help my decision making.
> 
> Thanks.....



Not sure about the other clubs, but you can go the past results areas of High Voltage Bass Anglers website and see quite a few pics of rigs over the years. There is also a link to couple mods from guys in the club on there. The best site I've seen online to look at jon boat conversions is Tinboats.net although they aren't all modded for electric only lakes.


----------



## Steve78 (Jan 26, 2010)

GAbigdon said:


> Well it was a great time and some hard fishing. But glad to say that me and my partner DAWG1419 are the first time CHAMPS of ............COLD WATER BASS CLUB. Heres to ya Brian



Congrats guys!!...Another topic, I just got permission today to put Stone Mountain in the pot for this weekend.


----------



## GAbigdon (Jan 27, 2010)

Good that gives us one more see ya all friday


----------



## DOBCAngler (Jan 27, 2010)

Put Stone Mtn. in the pot 3 times then.  lol  Congrats Donnie and Brian.


----------



## Steve78 (Jun 14, 2010)

Getting ready for 2010, I know its kinda crazy with temps outside pushing 100 degrees to start thinking about getting ready for the upcoming Coldwater Season, looking to start a little earlier this year and finish up a little earlier, so we can have a break in between the other clubs get fired back up in Feb or so. Looking to have our meeting somewhere around mid to late July. Who's interested this year??


----------



## Brine (Jun 14, 2010)




----------

